# Surrogacy in USA - has anybody done this?



## Somo (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

My husband and I are starting to look into options for surrogacy, including abroad. We are most interested in the States as far as foreign options (well don't really know which other countries are possibilities) and was wondering if anyone has done this before. I would really appreciate some advise.

We would hope to do GS as would hope that my eggs work. 

Thank you all in advance.
Somo x


----------



## munnsy (Mar 21, 2005)

Somo,
        Just a quick thought....CSP dont really give you any further info until they have received there "start up fee" which is about 8,000 dollars,then they let you know how to write your introduction letter etc.
On top of that we have to pay an extra 2.000 because we don`t live in the states...no fair!!!

Munnsy


----------



## Lisajayne (Sep 18, 2006)

why don't you just join Surrogacy UK and give it a go... I see there have been a lot of surrogates joining lately and if you do it in the UK it is going to be cheaper and less hassels.


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Pleqse dont go via USA, we did that, had a surro, who took the money and ran before insems, no hope of getting that back, ploease be careful, there is a lot of heartache involved.


----------



## sevaltek (Aug 15, 2006)

hi wannabeeamummy,

i'm so sorry to hear that story. i was thinking of USA is good option for surrogacy. could you tell us more about that SM? did you meet her via agency or via internet?

hi somo,

i saw your post in SMO website. one of retired surrogate adviced that site to me too to find surrogate and she said better to go without agency. However as we see difficult to rely on someone who meet via internet. information that i have: surro.com is nice agency and they are not expensive as CSP. diane from surro.com is so helpful you can ask her anything directly. i met an IM who worked with them and she reccomended them. 

take care ladies

seval


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi sorry I have been so long answering you, but I have been busy. It was via an agency, but the surro lived in Holland, which was quite handy. I found out later that I wasnt the only person she tricked. So just be careful. and good luck, I am sure there are some good agencies out there.


----------

